# Mimzy the rescue rat had her litter last night



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Mimzy is the young rat that I rescued from a pet store with her one baby Pip and a baby she was fostering Pixie. All her other babies were sold off as snake food. She is very young and having back to back litters is I am sure very hard on her. I had a feeling that she was pregnant due to the fact that Pip was about 2 weeks old and Mimzy was still being kept with Pips dad. Poor Mimzy had to have gotten pregnant right after she delivered the first time. 

It looks like around 9-10 babies. I hope to place most, if not all in good homes. It should be a nice looking litter if they look like mom and their sister!
We are in the Tampa area so if you may be interested let me know!

This is Mimzy and Pip


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

are you wanting to give away mimzy?i am looking for a rat but not a baby and not too small because of the bar spacing on my cage.i have 3 other rats.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

No I think I am going to keep her. Sorry


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

thats alright,let me know if anything changes.


----------

